# Happy Birthday, seesul!



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Roman, hope your Birthday is a great one!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a very Happy Birthday.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

All the very best on your Birthday Roman, I hope you have a great time my friend. Don't drink _all_ the 'C Stoff' !!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2009)

A very happy birthday Roman!


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám Roman!!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!! Best wishes !


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Roman


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

Happie Burfdae Roman!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahoj Romku,

Vsechno nejlepsi k narozeninam.Vela scastia a zdravia. Nech sa ti dari v sutazeni ale aj osobnom zivote.


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman, best wishes mate !!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2009)

Geez, I missed this one. Happy belated birthday, Roman!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!



TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a Happy Birthday Roman.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2009)

Roman ~ a very special Happy Birthday to you my friend !

E


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Roman. Hope you have many, many more....

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2009)

happy Bday and with that I hope the Czechs get the Silver in Hockey at the Olympics


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey you all!
Thank you very much for all your wishes! Wish you all could have a shot with me! I take a vacation from tomorrow so I´ll destroy few beers and shots today.
Sorry I couldn´t answer you sooner but my wife occupies my PC actually.

Hey pbfoot, silver???


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2009)

seesul said:


> Hey pbfoot, silver???




Its the best thing I could think of


----------



## imalko (Dec 21, 2009)

Šťastlivé narodeniny a všetko najlepšie Roman!
Happy Birthday Roman. Wish you all the best my friend.


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 21, 2009)

Belated wishes! 

I missed it yesterday as we were flying to Denver. 

Enjoy the vacation and hope you had a good day yesterday!


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Its the best thing I could think of


Let´s see...let me live my dream. In Nagano I´d never thought of gold but we got it. Hasek was our God back then, I know, but...you never know...


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Igor and Kelly!

Kelly, have fun in Denver and say hello to your DAD! And also to your kids and husband.

Btw, I skyped with Paul Merrell (S. Antonio, TX) today and he´s planning a trip to our country 1st or 2nd March week. His uncle Dudley Standringe was KIA as a tail gunner during the mission 263, crash site Sanov (the site in the woods where you were driven by the old military truck). His niece is going to join him and she lives in Denver...

Take care!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy belated birthday also.........


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 22, 2009)

seesul said:


> Thank you Igor and Kelly!
> 
> Kelly, have fun in Denver and say hello to your DAD! And also to your kids and husband.
> 
> ...




Feel free to pass on my email to both Paul and his niece. I'll be sure to warn them about taking a ride in an old Soviet truck up (or down) to the crash site. 

ps. Dad says happy birthday too!


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> Feel free to pass on my email to both Paul and his niece. I'll be sure to warn them about taking a ride in an old Soviet truck up (or down) to the crash site.
> 
> ps. Dad says happy birthday too!



O.K. I will!
Thanks for your dad´s wishing! Wish I could be there with you drinking a beer all nite long8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry I missed it. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Roman!!!!!


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2009)

No problem m8! Thank you very much!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry mate, I missed it to…. to much sleeping anyway if I'm in time




…


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank also you Vic!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Here in Denmark it's Christmas day morning (- we all celebrate christmas on the 24th), so the last couple of days has been very busy, so here's a very delayed and BIG happy birthday to you! Sorry! 
I hope you have had a wonderful day.


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I had! Thank you very much!


----------

